# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Guide to Halloween Scavenger Hunt (act 1)

## dcw1sfu

*I cant take credit for this as I got it from another site but figured it would be nice to have it posted here*


First, you’ll need to talk to Serene, an invisible ghost standing right next to Magister Tassi. Use Scan Etheric Field and give Serene a second to appear. Talking with Serene will grant you Mad Memorires 1: Boyhood (Sites 1 and 5).

Clue #1: Dig deep in the muck where all the trash in Lion’s arch flows
Clue #2: Search the dead streets and forgotten thoroughfares of another lions arch
Clue #3: Say more now and look more where Kryta’s descendants are buried.
Clue #4: Go to the hills and set down black roots in stagnant water
Clue# 5: Find Provernic where the first king’s bones rot in the hills

Clue/Site #1
If you jump into the water’s south of Yomm’s Mechantile in LA you will find a sewer tunnel going north. Follow this tunnel until you reach a junction and swim down. You will eventually reach a cave area. Swim towards the back of the cave and down. When you almost reach the back and the bottom you will find a half destroyed ship deck/platform. With an Aqueous Scan you will reveal Samson, Thorn’s boyhood friend. Gives you Mad Memoires II: Friendship which will provide you with clues #3 and #4.

Clue/Site # 2
Head to the underwater ruins east of the diving tower. Perform an Etheric Scan on top of the ruined tower, and you will find Tynna. She will give you Mad Memories III: Young love. You can also swim over to the two lions statues immediately east of diving tower. Perform an etheric scan. and you’ll be given a delicious bag of candy!

Clue/Site #3
Go to the graveyard just south of Divinity’s Reach. You will want to go all the way to the back and to the North. There you will find a large building with a pole. Perform a Gaseous Scan and you will summon Prince Ewen Thorn. He will give you Mad Memoires IV: Deadly Adventures with clues for site #1 and #2

Clue/Site #4
Go to the Blackroot Cut in the Northeastern Kessex Hills. In this area there is a little graveyard in the Northwestern area of this zone, where the Gravekeeper Hammon Event normally occurs. Use an etheric scan to reveal a skeleton at a coffin that will point to the island with the big tree. Walk up the ramp till you find an arch and hit corporeal scan. This will reveal Lady Lyrica. She will give you Mad Memoires V with clues to site #3 and site #5

Clue/Site #5
Right outside the Provenic Tombs entrance, in the northern area of Gendarran Fields, if you do the etheric scan you will summon a vapor that will travel inside the tomb. The first large room you enter will contain a veteren Ooze and some traps. Once defeated you will see two rows of coffins. If you use the etheric scan the coffins on the right will spawn candy pouches and will produce skeletons on the left which are easy to kill. If you move on to the next room you will need to open the large doors to the left of the Veteran Spider Mother. To do this go to the small entry way with two boulders immediately in front and to the left of where you enter this chamber. There will be two pressure plates to activate here as well as some spiders and veteran spiders. Go to the door in the Veteran Spider Mother room (note if you don’t squash any of her eggs and walk around her she won’t aggro you). Enter the room and do gaseous scan. This will reveal an area immediately to the right of the chest. It will have two skeletons pop up and pantomime talking and laughing then lord Humphrey’s headless body will run away around a corner by the door, still in the same treasure room. Do a gaseous scan and then speak with him and he will give you Mad Memories VI: Coronation

After all of the Memories are obtained go back and speak with Magister Tassi. 
She will complete the book for you and mail it to you. The book will be a little accessory and in the letter it will tell you that this may only be volume one of two based off of the flare text at the bottom of the item. This reads “Stories yet untold despite a tower that marks a spookey site. When humans flee their home of old, where they settle cannot be told.”

This indicates you need to enter the realm of the Mad King to finish your hunt. To gain entry you must help researchers in one of 3 areas. Perhaps you should make your way to Guild Wars Insider’s other Halloween Guides, and find out how to do that….

----------


## scotty026

Here also i youtube video I used 

Guild Wars 2 Halloween Event - Scavenger Hunt Guide - YouTube

----------


## scotty026

ops double post  :Frown:  my bad

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

Incredibly useful for me,thanks; +rep

----------


## JoseyWales

Thanks, that was extremely helpful

----------

